# South Carolina QB coach arrested



## LanierSpots (Jul 26, 2011)

...arrested last night. 

hopeusc1 Hope Smith 
true news on G.A. Mangus...appearing before a judge at 9:30AM on a nuisance conduct charge....what was he doing? 


Was he with Stephen Garcia at a party?


----------



## greene_dawg (Jul 26, 2011)

Must've spent the night drankin' fowties and keyin' cars with the face of the program.


----------



## greene_dawg (Jul 26, 2011)




----------



## Turkeypaw (Jul 26, 2011)

Urinating in the street per the Greenville PD.


----------



## greene_dawg (Jul 26, 2011)

Yep, right downtown in front of a pub in the street. Must've thought he was in NOLA.


----------



## Grand Slam (Jul 26, 2011)

Nice stache.


----------



## Les Miles (Jul 26, 2011)

greene_dawg said:


> Yep, right downtown in front of a pub in the street. Must've thought he was in NOLA.



We don't have "pubs" in NOLA ya crazy idgit, we only have bars and strip clubs!


----------



## Turkeypaw (Jul 26, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> We don't have "pubs" in NOLA ya crazy idgit, we only have bars and strip clubs!



I hope your strippers look better than the ones up here. Ours look like that thing in Keebs avatar.


----------



## LanierSpots (Jul 26, 2011)

I will take waving a towel and chest bumping over being arrested for p ing in public anyday.  Lol.  Great role model.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jul 26, 2011)

He was showing his personality.  These young players today relate to what he did.


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Jul 26, 2011)

Well a man in his high ranking position couldn't soil himself!


 If he wouldn't have dropped his pants all the way to his ankles I think he would have been ok...


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jul 26, 2011)

That's impressive for a Monday night!


----------



## BoShank (Jul 26, 2011)

Heard on Buck and Kincade that the police officer saw him told him to take it inside and then he replied "(Bleep) you" and he then was arrested.


----------



## irishleprechaun (Jul 26, 2011)




----------



## greene_dawg (Jul 26, 2011)

This would be the second time Spurrier has suspended him. He was suspended the final six games in 89 as a player at UF for being involved in all of the Shane Mathews gambling deal.

http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/vault/article/magazine/MAG1068987/1/index.htm


----------



## Unicoidawg (Jul 26, 2011)

greene_dawg said:


> This would be the second time Spurrier has suspended him. He was suspended the final six games in 89 as a player at UF for being involved in all of the Shane Mathews gambling deal.
> 
> http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/vault/article/magazine/MAG1068987/1/index.htm



He's good..... he's got at least 3 more suspensions before he is in trouble......


----------



## emusmacker (Jul 26, 2011)

He was just showing his pride for the "cocks".


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 26, 2011)

Well, you just can't fix STUPID, can you.  Make sure that you read the last sentence on this.  Yea right, he helped with his development didn't he ????  What a bunch of idiots at South Carolina, Georgia, Georgia Tech, Ohio State, and several other major colleges across the country.  They seem to think that they are above any laws.  Hit them where it hurts by firing them with absolutely NO COMPENSATION, or in the case of players, kicking them off the team and out of college forever with no regrets and never look back.   
********************************************

COLUMBIA, S.C. (AP) — South Carolina assistant G.A. Mangus has been suspended by Gamecocks coach Steve Spurrier after Mangus' arrest in Greenville.

Spurrier said in a statement Tuesday that was disappointed in Mangus' actions. The third-year quarterbacks coach was charged with nuisance conduct after officers saw him urinating on a downtown street.

Greenville Police Department spokesman Sgt. Jason Rampey said Mangus has been released from jail. The 42-year-old coach faces a $470 fine if convicted.

Spurrier said Mangus was suspended from all coaching activities until the matter is resolved. The Gamecocks open practice Aug. 3.

Mangus came to South Carolina before the 2009 season. He is a former quarterback and assistant at Florida while Spurrier coached the Gators. Mangus was brought in to help with the development of South Carolina starter Stephen Garcia.


----------



## gin house (Jul 26, 2011)

How can you be this stupiud????   Mangus is a top 25 recruiter and is a very good coach and person...this is hard to believe but proofs in the puddin i guess.  Seems like alcahol is taking its toll on USC. lol    Garcia and his crap,  holloman and a dui,  now mangus........Very bad image for USC, we dont need that.


----------



## Les Miles (Jul 26, 2011)

gin house said:


> How can you be this stupiud????   Mangus is a top 25 recruiter and is a very good coach and person...this is hard to believe but proofs in the puddin i guess.  Seems like alcahol is taking its toll on USC. lol    Garcia and his crap,  holloman and a dui,  now mangus........Very bad image for USC, we dont need that.



They'll all be pumping gas in 5 years.


----------



## gin house (Jul 26, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> They'll all be pumping gas in 5 years.



  yeah,  More like Kiffin might be pumping gas for Alshon   Theres a few first rounders on this team......why pump it when you can buy the rig?


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 26, 2011)

Unicoidawg said:


> He's good..... he's got at least 3 more suspensions before he is in trouble......


----------



## emusmacker (Jul 26, 2011)

Him and Garcia are room mates


----------



## irishleprechaun (Jul 26, 2011)

University of
Soused 
Carolina


----------



## Danuwoa (Jul 26, 2011)

So the cops saw him.  Pfffffft.  That doesn't prove a thing.  Haters.


----------



## jbird1 (Jul 26, 2011)

I went to the same High School as G.A. and had the pleasure of watching him and Chuck Carswell (UGA DB/Punt returner) light some defenses up back in the day.  The Mangus clan is good people.


----------



## emusmacker (Jul 26, 2011)

Yep, sounds like an a real upstanding citizen there that Ga Mangus, I mean what's wrong with p  ing in public and being drunk?


----------



## paddlin samurai (Jul 26, 2011)

Rumor is he was confronted by a Mississippee State fan  and coach Mangus  was so drunk he couldnt say Mississippipipippee so he spelled it out on the sidewalk...


----------



## Les Miles (Jul 26, 2011)

paddlin samurai said:


> Rumor is he was confronted by a Mississippee State fan  and coach Mangus  was so drunk he couldnt say Mississippipipippee so he spelled it out on the sidewalk...



That joke is about as bad as ya'lls bowl game performance against FSU.


----------



## Beartrkkr (Jul 27, 2011)

His visit to the Greenville Detention Center counts as an official recruiting visit...


----------



## 3chunter (Jul 27, 2011)

First off he was writing a reminder to clemson...heard he urinated the numbers 29-7.   Then more impressively he also urinated the numbers 0-2, which coincidently I guess  was forcasting georgia's record after their first 2 games of this season.


----------



## emusmacker (Jul 27, 2011)

typical Carolina jargon, they never do anything wrong and are soooo perfect.   

even if Ga does go 0-2 to start the season, they will still win out. I mean Usce went to championship game with 4 or 5 losses. LOL, now that's funny. When was the last time an sec team don that,  and those carolina fans want to say the east weasn't down. LOL, LOL


----------



## irishleprechaun (Jul 27, 2011)

emusmacker said:


> typical Carolina jargon, they never do anything wrong and are soooo perfect.
> 
> even if Ga does go 0-2 to start the season, they will still win out. I mean Usce went to championship game with 4 or 5 losses. LOL, now that's funny. When was the last time an sec team don that,  and those carolina fans want to say the east weasn't down. LOL, LOL



up or down we still finished ahead of UGA, now that is what's funny...so what you are saying is the east stunk and UGA stunk worse...


----------



## gin house (Jul 27, 2011)

emusmacker said:


> typical Carolina jargon, they never do anything wrong and are soooo perfect.
> 
> even if Ga does go 0-2 to start the season, they will still win out. I mean Usce went to championship game with 4 or 5 losses. LOL, now that's funny. When was the last time an sec team don that,  and those carolina fans want to say the east weasn't down. LOL, LOL



  Funny??  We went to the SEC champ game with 3 losses, one of which was to Auburn earlier in the season.  We did lose five games last season, Two to auburn........We lost two sec games other than auburn, Uga lost more than that out of confrence didnt they?  Not to mention confrence play


----------



## paddlin samurai (Jul 27, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> That joke is about as bad as ya'lls bowl game performance against FSU.



Sorry, what really happened was this- the cop asked him what his name was and Coach Mangus answered, " I.P Freely".


----------



## emusmacker (Jul 28, 2011)

irishleprechaun said:


> up or down we still finished ahead of UGA, now that is what's funny...so what you are saying is the east stunk and UGA stunk worse...



No, Ten and vandy stunk worse.
Yes the east stunk and UGa was part of the smell.  I can't believe you don't hink the east was down.   That's funny, but we'll see this season.


----------



## irishleprechaun (Jul 28, 2011)

Where did I ever say the east is not down?  A down east is still better than most other conferences in the country...


----------



## emusmacker (Jul 28, 2011)

Wasn't talkin bout anyone in particular, but there is a few Cocadoodldoos that don't want to admit the only reason USCe went to SEC champ game is because the east was down.

Ok, we all know ya'll beat Bama, and Ten, and Fla, but then lose to Kensucky, I mean seriously. Kensucky?    I understand wanting chest thump and brag for beating the Dawgs, because I know it hasn't happeneed much in SC history. Also the whole Spurrier deal, how many Cock fans hated him before he came to SC?  Funny how now he's the greatest thing ever.  Like I said and I'll stick by this till I'm proven wrong, USCe got lucky last yr and will go back to being the same USCe of yesteryears.   Prove me wrong


----------



## chadair (Jul 28, 2011)

emusmacker said:


> Wasn't talkin bout anyone in particular, but there is a few Cocadoodldoos that don't want to admit the only reason USCe went to SEC champ game is because the east was down.
> 
> Ok, we all know ya'll beat Bama, and Ten, and Fla, but then lose to Kensucky, I mean seriously. Kensucky?    I understand wanting chest thump and brag for beating the Dawgs, because I know it hasn't happeneed much in SC history. Also the whole Spurrier deal, how many Cock fans hated him before he came to SC?  Funny how now he's the greatest thing ever.  Like I said and I'll stick by this till I'm proven wrong, USCe got lucky last yr and will go back to being the same USCe of yesteryears.   Prove me wrong




your calling out a team for losing to Kentucky being a dog fan   next you will say something about another team losing to Vandy


----------



## emusmacker (Jul 28, 2011)

And you're a gaytor fan talkin smack on a gamecock thread. What you miss Spurrier that much?


----------



## chadair (Jul 29, 2011)

emusmacker said:


> And you're a gaytor fan talkin smack on a gamecock thread. What you miss Spurrier that much?



not as much as I'm gonna miss Saint Richt


----------



## emusmacker (Jul 29, 2011)

You sure love to put Rict down for being a Christian, yet one of your football heroes is Tebow. You do know he's a Christian too and does alot of missionary work don't you?  Ain't heard you bashing on Prophet Tebow any.


----------



## gin house (Jul 29, 2011)

chadair said:


> your calling out a team for losing to Kentucky being a dog fan   next you will say something about another team losing to Vandy



  He talks a lot of junk that makes no sense.....He must look at past statistics every year and not watch the games or he would have seen the same kentucky team that beat us take auburn to the last second,  that kentucky team could get up for big games but played poorly against weaker teams.....


----------



## chadair (Jul 29, 2011)

emusmacker said:


> You sure love to put Rict down for being a Christian, yet one of your football heroes is Tebow. You do know he's a Christian too and does alot of missionary work don't you?  Ain't heard you bashing on Prophet Tebow any.



Tebow is a great football player and a better Christian. Richt is a great Christian, but his coaching speaks for itself 
surely even the best of "bandwagon" UGA fans can see the difference


----------



## emusmacker (Jul 30, 2011)

Maybe so, but what has that to do with you calling him Saint Richt, why is that such a problem for you?


----------



## gin house (Jul 31, 2011)

Im dont like either florida or uga but i respect Tebow and Coach Richt for their faith, glad to see people in the spotlight stand up for what they believe.   Also saw on espnU yesterday the oklahoma qb and wr    landry jones/ ryan broyles.......Both christians and not at all shy about it....good to see.


----------



## paddlin samurai (Jul 31, 2011)

emusmacker said:


> Wasn't talkin bout anyone in particular, but there is a few Cocadoodldoos that don't want to admit the only reason USCe went to SEC champ game is because the east was down.
> 
> Ok, we all know ya'll beat Bama, and Ten, and Fla, but then lose to Kensucky, I mean seriously. Kensucky?    I understand wanting chest thump and brag for beating the Dawgs, because I know it hasn't happeneed much in SC history. Also the whole Spurrier deal, how many Cock fans hated him before he came to SC?  Funny how now he's the greatest thing ever.  Like I said and I'll stick by this till I'm proven wrong, USCe got lucky last yr and will go back to being the same USCe of yesteryears.   Prove me wrong




I agree the SEC east  was down and since we are part of the east that includes us.  We were down and still physically beat ya'll- using that we were down excuse gets old.  We played with a weak offensive line and a new line coach and still got the job done.  You think its gonna change this year?  We have more talent this year on the offensive line, 2 all americans at the skill positions, a senior QB who is tough as nails, a 235 lbs tailback who is all muscle now,  and a new special teams coach who believes in scoring on kickoff and punt returns- i dont think your new strength and conditioning coach is gonna save your D-line from getting the ball shoved down your throats again.  The SEC east is not down, we have just gotten better.  Hopefully Spurrier wont  have a Gator flashback and think Ray Goof is coaching over there then preceed to run the score up on you.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Jul 31, 2011)

paddlin samurai said:


> I agree the SEC east  was down and since we are part of the east that includes us.  We were down and still physically beat ya'll- using that we were down excuse gets old.  We played with a weak offensive line and a new line coach and still got the job done.  You think its gonna change this year?  We have more talent this year on the offensive line, 2 all americans at the skill positions, a senior QB who is tough as nails, a 235 lbs tailback who is all muscle now,  and a new special teams coach who believes in scoring on kickoff and punt returns- i dont think your new strength and conditioning coach is gonna save your D-line from getting the ball shoved down your throats again.  The SEC east is not down, we have just gotten better.  Hopefully Spurrier wont  have a Gator flashback and think Ray Goof is coaching over there then preceed to run the score up on you.



Totally different D line this year.......... For ya'lls sake you better pray the chickens KILL the dawgs. I have never heard a fanbase whose team that lost 5 games be so confident.


----------



## paddlin samurai (Jul 31, 2011)

man i hope that D-line is different because Lattimore only broke 43 tackles on 37 carries...


----------



## emusmacker (Jul 31, 2011)

Unicoidawg said:


> Totally different D line this year.......... For ya'lls sake you better pray the chickens KILL the dawgs. I have never heard a fanbase whose team that lost 5 games be so confident.



That's true, but you got to remember, that's a Great Record for the chicks. They're used to having 5 losses and not making it to the SEC championship game.

Paddy, I ain't worried, you can get tired of the "excuse" if you want, but it's a fact.   You'll see.   What I want to know is what will be ya'll excuse when Dufus Garcia gets drunk before the game and throws picks.   We'll see man, like I said, I understand you, nothing wrong with homerism.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Jul 31, 2011)

Aww visor boy will just let it slide again..... He is the most inebriated man in the world.


----------



## AccUbonD (Jul 31, 2011)

lol above... I love those commercials.


----------



## gin house (Jul 31, 2011)

Unicoidawg said:


> Totally different D line this year.......... For ya'lls sake you better pray the chickens KILL the dawgs. I have never heard a fanbase whose team that lost 5 games be so confident.



 Uga does have a totally different defense this year, didnt Yall lose two of your best players on the d in Houston and Dent?  For our sake.????  Youre basing the powerhouse defense this year on players who have not proven themselves?  We did lose five games, two to the national champs, one to a very good arkansas team and the other two we done that to ourselves.  We didnt lose to colorado or Cenral florida, Kentucky almost beat Auburn, they werent exactly pushovers but we goofed up, same with the FSU game.  We'll be better this year, will UGA?


----------



## Unicoidawg (Jul 31, 2011)

gin house said:


> Uga does have a totally different defense this year, didnt Yall lose two of your best players on the d in Houston and Dent?  For our sake.????  Youre basing the powerhouse defense this year on players who have not proven themselves?  We did lose five games, two to the national champs, one to a very good arkansas team and the other two we done that to ourselves.  We didnt lose to colorado or Cenral florida, Kentucky almost beat Auburn, they werent exactly pushovers but we goofed up, same with the FSU game.  We'll be better this year, will UGA?



Dude.... lol so now your gonna play the shoulda coulda woulda game huh. UGA beat that same Kentucky team that beat your chickens and the other games UGA lost the Dawgs done that to themselves as too huh  That is crazy....... the other teams had something to do with USC getting beat, just like the other teams that beat UGA had something to do with it. UGA was not very good last year and to be straight up USC was better, but they were not that great either. Ya'll lost 2 less games than UGA, it's not like they went 14-0. I'll give credit where it is due USC represented the East in Atlanta. That being said they didn't do a very good job of it. You say USC is gonna be better...... you got next weeks lottery numbers handy?? Please share with the rest of us .......


----------



## emusmacker (Aug 1, 2011)

Unicoidawg said:


> Dude.... lol so now your gonna play the shoulda coulda woulda game huh. UGA beat that same Kentucky team that beat your chickens and the other games UGA lost the Dawgs done that to themselves as too huh  That is crazy....... the other teams had something to do with USC getting beat, just like the other teams that beat UGA had something to do with it. UGA was not very good last year and to be straight up USC was better, but they were not that great either. Ya'll lost 2 less games than UGA, it's not like they went 14-0. I'll give credit where it is due USC represented the East in Atlanta. That being said they didn't do a very good job of it. You say USC is gonna be better...... you got next weeks lottery numbers handy?? Please share with the rest of us .......



He sounds a little worried there. trying to play it all cool. Yea he really thinks Spurrier will do at Carolina what he did at Fla.   That's if he stays that long.


----------



## gin house (Aug 1, 2011)

Unicoidawg said:


> Dude.... lol so now your gonna play the shoulda coulda woulda game huh. UGA beat that same Kentucky team that beat your chickens and the other games UGA lost the Dawgs done that to themselves as too huh  That is crazy....... the other teams had something to do with USC getting beat, just like the other teams that beat UGA had something to do with it. UGA was not very good last year and to be straight up USC was better, but they were not that great either. Ya'll lost 2 less games than UGA, it's not like they went 14-0. I'll give credit where it is due USC represented the East in Atlanta. That being said they didn't do a very good job of it. You say USC is gonna be better...... you got next weeks lottery numbers handy?? Please share with the rest of us .......



  No im not playing the shoulda coulda woulda game, im just saying two of our losses were to the national champs and the othe three to legitamate teams.  How can you compare USC losing two less games than UGA when we lost to auburn twice and we actually played one more game than uga or theyd probably be 6-8.  We didnt lose to colorada and central fla    I was just trying to figure out how your defense was gonna be great when they were bad with your two best players there last year and are gone now?   I'll take the beating we took from auburn in the sec game, we were a young team and can build from that, we are a more experienced team.  I do look forward to this season.


----------



## gin house (Aug 1, 2011)

emusmacker said:


> He sounds a little worried there. trying to play it all cool. Yea he really thinks Spurrier will do at Carolina what he did at Fla.   That's if he stays that long.



  Talk all the crap you want but you know what spurrier has done at USC that Richt hasnt done at UGA????????   Spurrier has never had a losing season   Until last year no titles but we havent had a losing season.  If you think spurrier wont be at USC for the next five years your off your rockers.  He has talent to work with and some super individuals to work with, He will be here at least five more years,  bank on it.


----------



## emusmacker (Aug 2, 2011)

gin house said:


> Talk all the crap you want but you know what spurrier has done at USC that Richt hasnt done at UGA????????   Spurrier has never had a losing season   Until last year no titles but we havent had a losing season.  If you think spurrier wont be at USC for the next five years your off your rockers.  He has talent to work with and some super individuals to work with, He will be here at least five more years,  bank on it.



Ok, when has Richt had a losind season.  Also, let me say this and this is FACT not Crap. Richt won his first trip to SEC championship at UGA, Spurrier didn't. So   guess that ain't all crap afterall. But please Ginny show me where Richt has had a losing season?


----------



## gin house (Aug 2, 2011)

emusmacker said:


> Ok, when has Richt had a losind season.  Also, let me say this and this is FACT not Crap. Richt won his first trip to SEC championship at UGA, Spurrier didn't. So   guess that ain't all crap afterall. But please Ginny show me where Richt has had a losing season?



   What was UGA's record last season genius?  6-7 is a losing season.  Id hate to know i won the SEC a few years ago and cant end the season in a down sec east with a winning record, not to mention losing to colorado and central florida.......see how i can spin that around?  But thats FACT.  A little food for thought....We lost the SEC champ to the National Champs...........who did uga win agaist??   A little different prespective ha?   You have yours and i have mine.


----------



## emusmacker (Aug 2, 2011)

If you want to count the bowl games, then yes, But when was the last time UGA has ever had a losing regular season,  And how bout this food for thought. , how long did Richt coach before he won a SEC title, how long has Spurrier coached and won an SEC title at USCe?


----------



## gin house (Aug 2, 2011)

emusmacker said:


> If you want to count the bowl games, then yes, But when was the last time UGA has ever had a losing regular season,  And how bout this food for thought. , how long did Richt coach before he won a SEC title, how long has Spurrier coached and won an SEC title at USCe?



  Last year he had a losing record in the sec in regular season games, 3-5.  He went 6-6 if you dont count the bowl game, thats still not a winning season.  Richt coached one year before winning a title, what does that say?  does that mean richted coached well or Ray goof had some good players for him?  I like Richt, dont particularly care for most dog fans attitudes but i like richt, he is a good coach but what you dont understand is that uga has top ten talent almost every year, Usc on the other hand has rarely had very good classes until the last few years and theyre only top twenty classes but thats the star ratings, evaluation of the players is what counts.  As much as people hate it and wont agree, spurrier is a heck of a coach and likes a challenge, thats why he didnt accept the bama job before Saban, he likes to come from behind.  ala florida and duke.   He is building a program that will win, i dont have a doubt.  When holtz was here it was a little better than scott but it was a hard time to be a USC fan.  You dont have to buy the hype.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 2, 2011)

Unicoidawg said:


> Aww visor boy will just let it slide again..... He is the most inebriated man in the world.


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 2, 2011)

gin house said:


> Talk all the crap you want but you know what spurrier has done at USC that Richt hasnt done at UGA????????   Spurrier has never had a losing season   Until last year no titles but we havent had a losing season.  If you think spurrier wont be at USC for the next five years your off your rockers.  He has talent to work with and some super individuals to work with, He will be here at least five more years,  bank on it.



You're bragging on the fact that you guys have never had a losing season under him.

You've never won anything that mattered under him either.

Stop with the Spurrier man crush ginny.


----------



## gin house (Aug 2, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> You're bragging on the fact that you guys have never had a losing season under him.
> 
> You've never won anything that mattered under him either.
> 
> Stop with the Spurrier man crush ginny.



  What difference does it make to win the SEC if a few years later you couldnt whip an average high school team?  Spurrier hasnt had a losing season at USC, Richt has at Uga.  Bottom line.   You say i have a crush on Spurrier?  Youre the one whining about Richt needing to be fired then every time someone post about him that isnt a UGA fan you jump on the wire and uphold him......   I guess id have to settle for mediocre years and wins than a great year or two then losing to colorado and central florida...  Kind of embarrassing the two time SEC champs cant handle a rough colorado bunch  Or a central florida team  Represent the SEC why dont you  Boys its bedtime, i;ll argue and trashtalk tomorrow


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 2, 2011)

gin house said:


> What difference does it make to win the SEC if a few years later you couldnt whip an average high school team?  Spurrier hasnt had a losing season at USC, Richt has at Uga.  Bottom line.   You say i have a crush on Spurrier?  Youre the one whining about Richt needing to be fired then every time someone post about him that isnt a UGA fan you jump on the wire and uphold him......   I guess id have to settle for mediocre years and wins than a great year or two then losing to colorado and central florida...  Kind of embarrassing the two time SEC champs cant handle a rough colorado bunch  Or a central florida team  Represent the SEC why dont you  Boys its bedtime, i;ll argue and trashtalk tomorrow



No whining from me.  Check the sig line.  That's how I feel about that.

So never winning the SEC is good enough as long as you never have a losing season.  Ok.  I would rather have to go through this now and return to form and win SECCs again than be able to brag that my coach has never had a losing season.  But I expect a little more I guess.

Also, I only want what is fair.  If Richt has another bad season then he has to go.  But not after one.  I am a UGA fan, not a Richt fan.  You guys seem like you love Steve Spurrier more than you do USC.


----------



## paddlin samurai (Aug 3, 2011)

Maybe yall should love Richt alittle more, the guy probably has already checked out mentally and is just waiting on the golden dawg shoot.  I have seen the worse in some Jawja fans concerning Richt, maybe yall should bring back JD.


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 3, 2011)

paddlin samurai said:


> Maybe yall should love Richt alittle more, the guy probably has already checked out mentally and is just waiting on the golden dawg shoot.  I have seen the worse in some Jawja fans concerning Richt, maybe yall should bring back JD.



Yeah that's it.  We were bad last year because fans weren't nice enough to Richt so he didn't want to win so he can get fired and get out of Athens.

What a smart post.


----------



## emusmacker (Aug 3, 2011)

So Gin, you'd rather never win a SEC title and have a winning season, which would consist of a 6-5 season?   seriuosly?   Then why do you always bring up the sec title thing. If you don't care to ever win one at USCe then stop talking about it.  

Reminds me of the Braves fans talking bout their 14 yrs of winning the pennant, but only 1 world series. Sounds to me like the odds finally caught up with em.  Just remember what you said, cause in a few yrs I don't want to hear any whining about ya'll not having an SEC title.


----------



## paddlin samurai (Aug 3, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> Yeah that's it.  We were bad last year because fans weren't nice enough to Richt so he didn't want to win so he can get fired and get out of Athens.
> 
> What a smart post.



All bow down to the smart dawg....never said he didnt want to win but iam sure he is sick of some of the dawg pounders that are calling for his head.  I never said he wanted to get fired either.  He deserves two or three more years without some fans calling for his head and he would be a fool if he hasnt worked out an exit plan with his finance guy.


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 3, 2011)

paddlin samurai said:


> All bow down to the smart dawg....never said he didnt want to win but iam sure he is sick of some of the dawg pounders that are calling for his head.  I never said he wanted to get fired either.  He deserves two or three more years without some fans calling for his head and he would be a fool if he hasnt worked out an exit plan with his finance guy.



Fair enough.  But that sure sounded like what you were saying.

You sure are cocky to have one season of succes...ever.


----------



## emusmacker (Aug 4, 2011)

SGD, you didn't get the memo, they are turning the corner and in a couple uears will be the next Fla of the east. They have the best coach and have all the best recruits, and strike fear into all the other sec teams.  LOL  LOL,, Yes    it felt funny just typing it, but I wanted to correct you before Ginny starts breaking out his "last 3 yrs records on you " and the "we got beat by the nat champs " speech.


----------



## gin house (Aug 4, 2011)

emusmacker said:


> SGD, you didn't get the memo, they are turning the corner and in a couple uears will be the next Fla of the east. They have the best coach and have all the best recruits, and strike fear into all the other sec teams.  LOL  LOL,, Yes    it felt funny just typing it, but I wanted to correct you before Ginny starts breaking out his "last 3 yrs records on you " and the "we got beat by the nat champs " speech.



  You mean we have the same coach that made the florida program you speak of and owned UGA in his stay at UF?  We do have some great recruits and as we speak have a higher rated class coming in than UGA so far, if you buy the rating system(i dont completely)   I guarantee you the other SEC  would rather play UGA than us.   But i guess the traditions at UGA would make them want to play us instead?


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 4, 2011)

emusmacker said:


> SGD, you didn't get the memo, they are turning the corner and in a couple uears will be the next Fla of the east. They have the best coach and have all the best recruits, and strike fear into all the other sec teams.  LOL  LOL,, Yes    it felt funny just typing it, but I wanted to correct you before Ginny starts breaking out his "last 3 yrs records on you " and the "we got beat by the nat champs " speech.



My bad.  I didn't realize they were the standard of excellence now since they won eight or nine games or whatever it was.  Our last two seasons were not far from a normal season for them and they are talking about how much better they are than us.  None of their crappy history ever happened becaue they had one pretty good season.   They lose 5 games and they are going nuts about how great they are.  LOL.  When we lost five games our coach's job security was called into question.  They lose 5 games and they praising their coach and talking about how great he is.  LOL.  They beat us and it is a huge victory.  We expect to beat them and if we lose to them it is an embarrassment because they are South Carolina.

South Carolina=The tradition of Kentucky with the arrogance of Alabama.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Aug 4, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> South Carolina=The tradition of Kentucky with the arrogance of Alabama.



Oh snap.......


----------



## emusmacker (Aug 5, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> My bad.  I didn't realize they were the standard of excellence now since they won eight or nine games or whatever it was.  Our last two seasons were not far from a normal season for them and they are talking about how much better they are than us.  None of their crappy history ever happened becaue they had one pretty good season.   They lose 5 games and they are going nuts about how great they are.  LOL.  When we lost five games our coach's job security was called into question.  They lose 5 games and they praising their coach and talking about how great he is.  LOL.  They beat us and it is a huge victory.  We expect to beat them and if we lose to them it is an embarrassment because they are South Carolina.
> 
> South Carolina=The tradition of Kentucky with the arrogance of Alabama.



That's a good post. But when you've sucked as long as they have, any winning season is a worthy accomplishment.


----------



## paddlin samurai (Aug 5, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> Fair enough.  But that sure sounded like what you were saying.
> 
> You sure are cocky to have one season of succes...ever.



cocky no - confident we are going to have a good season yes.  
one season...hmmmmm well u have to start somewhere.
I will say this, if Jawja loses to Boise State and Carolina its gonna be interesting to see the reaction on this board.  I hope some of you will show some class and not yur tail when the reality of yur situtation comes true.  Starting this year Jawja will not win the SEC east as long as Spurrier is coaching the gamecocks!


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 5, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> South Carolina=The tradition of Kentucky with the arrogance of Alabama.



That is awesome! I think that should be your signature line for the next month or so.


----------



## gin house (Aug 5, 2011)

paddlin samurai said:


> cocky no - confident we are going to have a good season yes.
> one season...hmmmmm well u have to start somewhere.
> I will say this, if Jawja loses to Boise State and Carolina its gonna be interesting to see the reaction on this board.  I hope some of you will show some class and not yur tail when the reality of yur situtation comes true.  Starting this year Jawja will not win the SEC east as long as Spurrier is coaching the gamecocks!



  You havent heard we had a five loss season and we think were gonna be good?  You know this was our first good season ever?    Were by no means a powerhouse or anything of that but weve had our two loss season, four loss seasons and many five......Not that thats great but weve had a lot of years like this.   Uga is picked to win the east this year by many "experts" and if you look at their schedule you will agree.....very easy, ours isnt that bad but theirs is very easy.   Uga can lose to boise and USC and still win the east IMO.   We can win it but it starts with beating UGA and just about winning out in confrence play.  Arky and Miss st will be the hard games IMO.   I think its gonna be a good year, ive never heard spurrier talk good about the guys until this year and all im hearing is good things.  Hey PS,  if usc beats uga, uf and ut this year will it still be a down confrence?  I guess if they beat us the confrence will be back to normal


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 5, 2011)

gin house said:


> You havent heard we had a five loss season and we think were gonna be good?  You know this was our first good season ever?    Were by no means a powerhouse or anything of that but weve had our two loss season, four loss seasons and many five......Not that thats great but weve had a lot of years like this.   Uga is picked to win the east this year by many "experts" and if you look at their schedule you will agree.....very easy, ours isnt that bad but theirs is very easy.   Uga can lose to boise and USC and still win the east IMO.   We can win it but it starts with beating UGA and just about winning out in confrence play.  Arky and Miss st will be the hard games IMO.   I think its gonna be a good year, ive never heard spurrier talk good about the guys until this year and all im hearing is good things.  Hey PS,  if usc beats uga, uf and ut this year will it still be a down confrence?  I guess if they beat us the confrence will be back to normal



A few years ago I was at a party that my sister threw for my brother in law when he graduated law school.  We were talking sports as usual and there were several college football teams represented because a lot of his classmates had gone to various SEC schools for undergrad.

We were talking about UGA's prospects for the coming year and then started talking about other fanbases.  One of the guys started talking about SC and mentioned that there were two guys there who had gone to SC for undergrad.  He told me how much SC people hate and despise UGA.  I was shocked.  I didn't believe him.  He went and found one of the guys and told him to tell me who his most hated team was and he said, "UGA without a doubt.  I hate Clemson but UGA hands down."

I had never known before that.    UGA fans have never even thought about SC much other than the fact that it's the first conference game every year.  Our dislike of Spurrier did change it a little.  But the point I'm making is, UGA doesn't think about yall nearly as much as you think about us.

Honestly, we expect to beat SC every year and it's embarrassing if we don't.  On the other hand, the SC folks pray that they beat UGA and freak out if they do.  That pretty much says it all.

I never understood the cool UF fans' feelings about UGA until this SC stuff started.  Now I know how they feel.


----------



## emusmacker (Aug 5, 2011)

I would also like to hear some of the comments if SC loses to GA, Fla, and Ten. Hmmm, wonder the homers will say then.

I agree SGD, I've always viewed Carolina as a team that will play you hard and if you drop your guard they will beat you, but when we get beat by em, YEA IT HURTS, because we , as fans, expect to beat them.  I also know that they are better than they were, there's no denying that, but what makes them think that UGa is going to be worse this year, of Fla, or Ten.   Just wondering. The yr we beat Fla when Stafford was there, you didn't hear UGA fans start saying "we're back, watch out now"  NO we didn't because we know that it takes more than 1 victory to prove ourselves. If we beat Fla this yr, and the next and the next then I'll say, we MAY finally get back to owning the east, but until then, I ain't dat stupid.


----------



## gin house (Aug 5, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> A few years ago I was at a party that my sister threw for my brother in law when he graduated law school.  We were talking sports as usual and there were several college football teams represented because a lot of his classmates had gone to various SEC schools for undergrad.
> 
> We were talking about UGA's prospects for the coming year and then started talking about other fanbases.  One of the guys started talking about SC and mentioned that there were two guys there who had gone to SC for undergrad.  He told me how much SC people hate and despise UGA.  I was shocked.  I didn't believe him.  He went and found one of the guys and told him to tell me who his most hated team was and he said, "UGA without a doubt.  I hate Clemson but UGA hands down."
> 
> ...



  Youre basing that opinion of the whole fanbase of USC hating UGA on two guys at a party?   UGA isnt in the running with Clemson in that one, i guarantee you.  Uf feelings about UGA???  They dont pay any attention to UGA as they beat them every game......UGA/USC have a different situation IMO  but ......


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 5, 2011)

gin house said:


> Youre basing that opinion of the whole fanbase of USC hating UGA on two guys at a party?   UGA isnt in the running with Clemson in that one, i guarantee you.  Uf feelings about UGA???  They dont pay any attention to UGA as they beat them every game......UGA/USC have a different situation IMO  but ......[/QUOTE]
> 
> No they are pretty much the same.  We expect to beat yall every time.  We should never lose to SC.  Florida feels that way about us.
> 
> ...


----------



## paddlin samurai (Aug 6, 2011)

any true gamecock fan hates Clemtech and as far as Jawja goes if u have any family ties like i do or u live on the border of Jawja and South Carolina like i do- u dislike Jawja not hate them.  I pick about Spurrier and Jawja just because its funny that yall still hate him after all these years.


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 6, 2011)

paddlin samurai said:


> any true gamecock fan hates Clemtech and as far as Jawja goes if u have any family ties like i do or u live on the border of Jawja and South Carolina like i do- u dislike Jawja not hate them.  I pick about Spurrier and Jawja just because its funny that yall still hate him after all these years.



Spurrier hates us.  He's consumed by it.  His life revolves around how much he hates UGA.


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 6, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> Lilburnjoke hates us.  He's consumed by it.  His life revolves around how much he hates UGA.



Fixed it for ya!


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 6, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Fixed it for ya!



You don't...could they...you think they might be the same guy?


----------



## gin house (Aug 6, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> Spurrier hates us.  He's consumed by it.  His life revolves around how much he hates UGA.



  Dont fool yourself into thinking this  You mean hes torn about one game in the mid 60's you talked about?  I couldnt understand why that would kill him?  One game to a domination of uga.....I doubt UGA crosses his mind.  Six sec titles and a NC....did he ever lose to uga at UF?


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 6, 2011)

gin house said:


> Dont fool yourself into thinking this  You mean hes torn about one game in the mid 60's you talked about?  I couldnt understand why that would kill him?  One game to a domination of uga.....I doubt UGA crosses his mind.  Six sec titles and a NC....did he ever lose to uga at UF?:D



I hink it's fair to say he has since he's been a cock!!


----------



## gin house (Aug 6, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> gin house said:
> 
> 
> > Youre basing that opinion of the whole fanbase of USC hating UGA on two guys at a party?   UGA isnt in the running with Clemson in that one, i guarantee you.  Uf feelings about UGA???  They dont pay any attention to UGA as they beat them every game......UGA/USC have a different situation IMO  but ......[/QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## gin house (Aug 6, 2011)

paddlin samurai said:


> any true gamecock fan hates Clemtech and as far as Jawja goes if u have any family ties like i do or u live on the border of Jawja and South Carolina like i do- u dislike Jawja not hate them.  I pick about Spurrier and Jawja just because its funny that yall still hate him after all these years.



 I wouldnt say that.  Why would you hate a team that is out of confrence more than the in confrence teams?  They may be our rivals but at the same time theyre a home team and loaded with carolina kids i like to see do well.  I live twenty minutes from clemson and about forty five from athens,  I dont hate either.


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 6, 2011)

gin house said:


> South GA Dawg said:
> 
> 
> > Im sure you do.....but do you?  Thats the difference in being pigheaded and reality.  This season's game will give the lead to half a decade of games between the two,  thats all i ask is see USC as a contender to put an L on your schedule, we've done a decent job of that the last few years. Not domination but fully capable of beating UGA any year lately.  The last decade has been a close war between the two teams.
> ...


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 6, 2011)

gin house said:


> Dont fool yourself into thinking this  You mean hes torn about one game in the mid 60's you talked about?  I couldnt understand why that would kill him?  One game to a domination of uga.....I doubt UGA crosses his mind.  Six sec titles and a NC....did he ever lose to uga at UF?



This shows just how little you know.  Everybody knows that Spurrier lives for beating UGA.  He has said so.  You are just drunk on you little 9 win season because you've never been there before.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 6, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> This shows just how little you know.  Everybody knows that Spurrier lives for beating UGA.  He has said so.  You are just drunk on you little 9 win season because you've never been there before.



I have come realize that SC will never loose another game. Reason # 1: The have Spurrier as their HC.
#2 They have Lattimore 
#3 They have Alshon Jefferys
#4 They have taken over recruiting in the state of SC
#5 They have the best facility's in the SEC
#6  They won the east last year
#7 gin IS THE BIGGEST HOMER OF ALL!!!!1


----------



## gin house (Aug 7, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> This shows just how little you know.  Everybody knows that Spurrier lives for beating UGA.  He has said so.  You are just drunk on you little 9 win season because you've never been there before.



 Spurrier has said alot of things like that about many different teams and people, just his way.  He steamrolled UGA in his UF days, its over, nothing can take you back to those days and try again.  I very seriusly doubt Spurrier focuses on UGA like you might belive,  what has UGA ever really done to make him hate UGA other than be a doormat for him? Really?  Beat him one game in the 1960's is all you can come up with?  Im sure that game just sticks in his mind Fifty years ago he lost a game to UGA?


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 7, 2011)

gin house said:


> Spurrier has said alot of things like that about many different teams and people, just his way.  He steamrolled UGA in his UF days, its over, nothing can take you back to those days and try again.  I very seriusly doubt Spurrier focuses on UGA like you might belive,  what has UGA ever really done to make him hate UGA other than be a doormat for him? Really?  Beat him one game in the 1960's is all you can come up with?  Im sure that game just sticks in his mind Fifty years ago he lost a game to UGA?



Really?  I wonder why Spurrier has admitted the very things that I described.  You're right.  It is his way.  That is what a petty, thin skinned, little egomaniac he is.  He can't get over something that happened decades ago.  You can deny it all you want.


----------



## gin house (Aug 7, 2011)

brownceluse said:


> I have come realize that SC will never loose another game. Reason # 1: The have Spurrier as their HC.
> #2 They have Lattimore
> #3 They have Alshon Jefferys
> #4 They have taken over recruiting in the state of SC
> ...



  Never said we'd never lose another game, thats crazy.  But it is nice to have two all sec, both heisman candidate players on your offense.  Also the head coach is a plus.  I do like your list.   Never said unbeatable, just can compete in the east for  a while. You may/maynot agree and i respect that but thats you.  Uga fans dont agree that USC is turning the corner because they dont know what its like around the corner......I have always been a gamecocks fan, i know the talent we've had and coaching we've had and recruiting we've had.   We've had sucess at all of those in spots like morrison as a coach in the 80's,  talent last in holts era to right now has been the very best, recruiting now is the best ever hands down and the lines are growing,  we've pulled offers from kids this year we would have loved to have had a few years ago......You dont see it because you dont know what we were and had.  Not gonna say were gonna beat everybody, just saying were gonna be competative for a good while.  But yall spin what im saying here how ever you like.


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 7, 2011)

brownceluse said:


> I have come realize that SC will never loose another game. Reason # 1: The have Spurrier as their HC.
> #2 They have Lattimore
> #3 They have Alshon Jefferys
> #4 They have taken over recruiting in the state of SC
> ...



You gotta love ginhouse logic.  He is totally convinced that SC is a major player in the SEC now because they had a season where they won 9 games.  I never knew anybody could get so drunk off of 9 wins.

He acts as if SC is right there with UGA and his rationale is that since 2007 they have beaten us twice.  

So I guess when UGA beat Florida twice from 2004-2007 that erased all the buttwhippings that we took from them since 1990 and we were just as good of a program as Florida. 

It's comforting to think that way I guess but I had just as soon stick to reality.  I won't expect him to do the same.  That would be like asking him to squeeze blood from a turnip.


----------



## gin house (Aug 7, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> Really?  I wonder why Spurrier has admitted the very things that I described.  You're right.  It is his way.  That is what a petty, thin skinned, little egomaniac he is.  He can't get over something that happened decades ago.  You can deny it all you want.



 No doubt its his way, you could go on to quote what hes said about UT, and all the others.  I really dont think it bothers him like you think, if he had a hatred for any team id say its FSU but thats just me.  UGA was never a thorn in his side, how could he hate UGA?   Its very lame to think a game fifty years ago would begrudge a man to this day even though hes racked up on wins against UGA for his record......I just cant see it.    Namecall him, thin skinned, petty, little egomaniac.......He is a heisman winner, a NC winner in football and coaching, 6 sec titles.................come on man, youre on a sports forum downing him?


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 7, 2011)

gin house said:


> No doubt its his way, you could go on to quote what hes said about UT, and all the others.  I really dont think it bothers him like you think, if he had a hatred for any team id say its FSU but thats just me.  UGA was never a thorn in his side, how could he hate UGA?   Its very lame to think a game fifty years ago would begrudge a man to this day even though hes racked up on wins against UGA for his record......I just cant see it.    Namecall him, thin skinned, petty, little egomaniac.......He is a heisman winner, a NC winner in football and coaching, 6 sec titles.................come on man, youre on a sports forum downing him?



I guess my mistake was going on what Spurrier said himself.  I guess I should disregard that and listen to you.

What's lame is your argument.


----------



## gin house (Aug 7, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> You gotta love ginhouse logic.  He is totally convinced that SC is a major player in the SEC now because they had a season where they won 9 games.  I never knew anybody could get so drunk off of 9 wins.
> 
> He acts as if SC is right there with UGA and his rationale is that since 2007 they have beaten us twice.
> 
> ...



  You cant quote the recent past, well thats what yall tell me.  You mean we've beat UGA as much as UGA has beat us?  Sounds different when you tell both sides of the story ha?   Its funny,  The man that gave you those buttwhippins is on our sidelines, why cant we compete with UGA?  He made those buttwhippins possible for UGA, without him UF would be the ones taking the buttwhippins.   Im not drunk off a nine win season,  Im lookin a little farther down the road.....I really could care less for a nine win season, it was good but the future could be very good with the ingredients in the program, could be.


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 7, 2011)

gin house said:


> You cant quote the recent past, well thats what yall tell me.  You mean we've beat UGA as much as UGA has beat us?  Sounds different when you tell both sides of the story ha?   Its funny,  The man that gave you those buttwhippins is on our sidelines, why cant we compete with UGA?  He made those buttwhippins possible for UGA, without him UF would be the ones taking the buttwhippins.   Im not drunk off a nine win season,  Im lookin a little farther down the road.....I really could care less for a nine win season, it was good but the future could be very good with the ingredients in the program, could be.



Because you're SC.


----------



## emusmacker (Aug 7, 2011)

ginny, you said earlier that UGA doesn't know what it's like to turn the corner, Are you serious?  i remember the Goff days, the Donnan days. Also remember the 2 SEC tiles we got AFTER we turned the corner. 

You see, UGA DID turn the corner, Sc is just peeping around the corner and scared to turn it, or can't turn it.


----------



## gin house (Aug 7, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> I guess my mistake was going on what Spurrier said himself.  I guess I should disregard that and listen to you.
> 
> What's lame is your argument.



  Whats lame is you should quote the rest of the things hes said at the same time you heard what he said about UGA about other programs and people without picking UGA out of the crowd and putting on a platform  Thats whats lame is making UGA a player in making Spurrier bitter,  theyve been extremely nice to him in the past  What have they ever done negative to him?  Oh, I forgot, That loss back in the 60's(before or during the start of bellbottoms)  Yea, Youre right,   UGA is on his every thought.....Sorry i doubted you.


----------



## emusmacker (Aug 7, 2011)

Hol up, Gin, you said you would rather have a winning season than a SEC title. Why are you looking farther down the road?  a 9 win season is a WINNING season, you should be happy with that.


----------



## gin house (Aug 7, 2011)

emusmacker said:


> Hol up, Gin, you said you would rather have a winning season than a SEC title. Why are you looking farther down the road?  a 9 win season is a WINNING season, you should be happy with that.



  I have to call liar on that


----------



## gin house (Aug 7, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> Because you're SC.



  You keep thinking that if you want but you might want to get the kids that UGA recruited that picked us over them just this year to think the same......They obviously dont.


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 7, 2011)

gin house said:


> You keep thinking that if you want but you might want to get the kids that UGA recruited that picked us over them just this year to think the same......They obviously dont.



Oh I know.  SC is what everybody thinks about when they think of footbal excellence.:rofl

the tradition of Kentucky + the cockiness of Alabama= South Carolina.

Georgia Tech has more SECCs than your hens.


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 7, 2011)

gin house said:


> Whats lame is you should quote the rest of the things hes said at the same time you heard what he said about UGA about other programs and people without picking UGA out of the crowd and putting on a platform  Thats whats lame is making UGA a player in making Spurrier bitter,  theyve been extremely nice to him in the past  What have they ever done negative to him?  Oh, I forgot, That loss back in the 60's(before or during the start of bellbottoms)  Yea, Youre right,   UGA is on his every thought.....Sorry i doubted you.



Yeah that's cute ginny.  

You're right.  Your word counts more than his.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 7, 2011)

gin house said:


> Whats lame is you should quote the rest of the things hes said at the same time you heard what he said about UGA about other programs and people without picking UGA out of the crowd and putting on a platform  Thats whats lame is making UGA a player in making Spurrier bitter,  theyve been extremely nice to him in the past  What have they ever done negative to him?  Oh, I forgot, That loss back in the 60's(before or during the start of bellbottoms)  Yea, Youre right,   UGA is on his every thought.....Sorry i doubted you.



Come on man everybody in the SEC knows that the ol ball coach hates UGA, and everything about it. From it's palyers, coaches, stadium, campus, colors, and everything that has anything to do with Athens. He probably hates our Cheer Leaders too. It was a very humbling exsperiance for him when he took the cock job. UGA is always on his mind


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 8, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> Oh I know.  SC is what everybody thinks about when they think of footbal excellence.:rofl
> 
> the tradition of Kentucky + the cockiness of Alabama= South Carolina.
> 
> Georgia Tech has more SECCs than your hens.



So the real question is: Does Ginny consider GT a powerhouse since they have multiple SEC & National championships??


----------



## emusmacker (Aug 8, 2011)

Gin go back and read post 64 before you call  liar.   Spurrier has been at USC for 5 yrs. Richt had an SEC tilte in his 1st 5 yrs. You say he had Goofs talent, tru but what about 05, he also won it then. Who's talent was that with?  Yep, Spurrier really is a better coach than Richt, he has proven that with his last 5 yrs records.


----------



## gin house (Aug 8, 2011)

emusmacker said:


> Gin go back and read post 64 before you call  liar.   Spurrier has been at USC for 5 yrs. Richt had an SEC tilte in his 1st 5 yrs. You say he had Goofs talent, tru but what about 05, he also won it then. Who's talent was that with?  Yep, Spurrier really is a better coach than Richt, he has proven that with his last 5 yrs records.



 The first sentence of what you wrote is the only thing in your post that is relevant to what you stated.  You said i said something in a post above and i said liar on that.  The other stuff you wrote in this post are meaningless to what you stated i said.......That was a lie.   You my friend cant see the forest for the trees.  Look up the recruiting classes at UGA while richt is coach, then look up USC classes with spurrier.  He has been competative with nowhere near as good talent, or so the recruiting classes claim.  I cant explain stuff like this, you would never understand.


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 8, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> So the real question is: Does Ginny consider GT a powerhouse since they have multiple SEC & National championships??



According to ginny, even though Tech has beaten UGA only once in the last 9 meetings, they beat us in 2008.  That was only a few years ago so UGA is only 2-1 versus Tech.  Tech is competitive with UGA.  And they didn't get blown out so Tech is just about even the Tech people should be proud.

How do you talk to somebody that thinks like that?


----------



## gin house (Aug 8, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> According to ginny, even though Tech has beaten UGA only once in the last 9 meetings, they beat us in 2008.  That was only a few years ago so UGA is only 2-1 versus Tech.  Tech is competitive with UGA.  And they didn't get blown out so Tech is just about even the Tech people should be proud.
> 
> How do you talk to somebody that thinks like that?



  Our record though not great is better than tech's record against uga the last nine years.  Over the last 15 years uga lead the series 10-5, that isnt great but much better than 1-9.    But.....I like the last four meetings its 2-2, much closer in the spurrier era.


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 8, 2011)

gin house said:


> Our record though not great is better than tech's record against uga the last nine years.  Over the last 15 years uga lead the series 10-5, that isnt great but much better than 1-9.    But.....I like the last four meetings its 2-2, much closer in the spurrier era.



I'm speechless.  This is like talking to my 8 year old nephew.

You do realize that the "Spurrier era" started in 2005 right?  So SC is 2-4 against UGA with your hero Spurrier.

So only the games that you want to count are allowed in discussion?

Again, it is like talking to my 8 year old nephew.


----------



## gin house (Aug 9, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> I'm speechless.  This is like talking to my 8 year old nephew.
> 
> You do realize that the "Spurrier era" started in 2005 right?  So SC is 2-4 against UGA with your hero Spurrier.
> 
> ...



  You should be speechless, your mouth never stops.  I stated the last four games ive liked, nothing more or less great one.  Poor kid, I feel for him.


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 9, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> So the real question is: Does Ginny consider GT a powerhouse since they have multiple SEC & National championships??



Ginny, you gonna answer my question above???


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 9, 2011)

gin house said:


> You should be speechless, your mouth never stops.  I stated the last four games ive liked, nothing more or less great one.  Poor kid, I feel for him.



Nah I'm good.  But I am sorry you made a bad decision with those paint chips once upon a time.


----------



## irishleprechaun (Aug 9, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> Nah I'm good.  But I am sorry you made a bad decision with those paint chips once upon a time.



op2:


----------



## gin house (Aug 9, 2011)

irishleprechaun said:


> op2:



  Really?  I dont get it whatsoever....seems like a post of desperation  Athens...Thugs....Richkids.....Dopeheads.....paint chips...Na, Im not one of your classmates SGD.


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 9, 2011)

gin house said:


> Really?  I dont get it whatsoever....seems like a post of desperation  Athens...Thugs....Richkids.....Dopeheads.....paint chips...Na, Im not one of your classmates SGD.



Yeah I know.  I wasn't at whatever school you carnies attend to learn how to guess people's weight, properly assemble and disassemble rides, and the finer points of saw dust spreading.


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 10, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> Yeah I know.  I wasn't at whatever school you carnies attend to learn how to guess people's weight, properly assemble and disassemble rides, and the finer points of saw dust spreading.



SGD, you know Ginny ain't no carnie! 

The reason I know this is I bumped into him last week on my trip through South Carolina...


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 10, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> SGD, you know Ginny ain't no carnie!
> 
> The reason I know this is I bumped into him last week on my trip through South Carolina...



Hey it's an honest living.


----------



## emusmacker (Aug 10, 2011)

gin house said:


> Really?  I dont get it whatsoever....seems like a post of desperation  Athens...Thugs....Richkids.....Dopeheads.....paint chips...Na, Im not one of your classmates SGD.



Oh my goodness, I know he ain't calling us thugs.  UHHH just one name....GARCIA!  Maybe you got a degree in urine identification, since they teach that at USC.  one the requirements to get credit is to get drunk and p in public then argue with the cops.


----------



## gin house (Aug 10, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> SGD, you know Ginny ain't no carnie!
> 
> The reason I know this is I bumped into him last week on my trip through South Carolina...


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 10, 2011)

emusmacker said:


> Oh my goodness, I know he ain't calling us thugs.  UHHH just one name....GARCIA!  Maybe you got a degree in urine identification, since they teach that at USC.  one the requirements to get credit is to get drunk and p in public then argue with the cops.



Garcia.  Oh come on.  All ginny has to do what he does with wins and losses, he can just ignore the years that Garcia has been there (it has been about 10) and presto, no brushes with the law.

See how handy that is.


----------



## irishleprechaun (Aug 10, 2011)

I don't think you guys want to get into comparing the rap sheets on football players at our schools over the last several years.  Every program has its screw ups but we don't have many felony arrests, not sure uga can say the same...

And I'll trump our Mangus with your Evans....


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 10, 2011)

irishleprechaun said:


> I don't think you guys want to get into comparing the rap sheets on football players at our schools over the last several years.  Every program has its screw ups but we don't have many felony arrests, not sure uga can say the same...
> 
> And I'll trump our Mangus with your Evans....



Oh but only recent history counts.  We are playing by ginny's rules.


----------



## emusmacker (Aug 11, 2011)

OK,   I ain't the one that started the whole, thug thing.  

I'll trump your chickens with my BULLDOG!!


----------



## gin house (Aug 11, 2011)

emusmacker said:


> OK,   I ain't the one that started the whole, thug thing.
> 
> I'll trump your chickens with my BULLDOG!!



  Man......They give me trouble about what i post but youve got me beat.....I dont understand a word of what you post or the meaning of it.    Come on man


----------



## emusmacker (Aug 11, 2011)

I figured it would be hard for you to understand being from Carolina and all.


----------



## gin house (Aug 11, 2011)

emusmacker said:


> I figured it would be hard for you to understand being from Carolina and all.



  Your post would be hard for people from south georgia and south alabama to understand  Hey,  I thought of you today....I was in columbus ga working when i drove by a sign that said  "land fer sale"  spelled just like that.   I knew an emusmacker was close


----------



## emusmacker (Aug 12, 2011)

Gin, are you seriously wanting to pick on grammer and spelling dude?  hope not, cuase you is goin to lose.


----------



## gin house (Aug 12, 2011)

emusmacker said:


> Gin, are you seriously wanting to pick on grammer and spelling dude?  hope not, cuase you is goin to lose.



  Doubt that my feather hunting buddy


----------



## emusmacker (Aug 12, 2011)

gin house said:


> Your post would be hard for people from south georgia and south alabama to understand  Hey,  I thought of you today....I was in columbus ga working when i drove by a sign that said  "land fer sale"  spelled just like that.   I knew an emusmacker was close



Ok then Mr. Language Arts teacher, Columbus starts with a capital letter. Soooo. as you were saying?


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 12, 2011)

emusmacker said:


> Ok then Mr. Language Arts teacher, Columbus starts with a capital letter. Soooo. as you were saying?



ginhouse calling anyone's smarts into question=


----------

